# guage rulers



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi have just been exploring among my machine knitting accessories and found with a colour changer (Brother) a set of stitch guage rulers which I believe are for a singer, There is a green ruler with S on one side and R on the other and 6 white rulers numbered from 11 thru to 16. My question is are these any use to me as I only have brother machines, and if not I am confused as to why they would have been in with a colour changer for a brother. Also what would they be worth to sell.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

What leads you to think the rulers are for a Singer? How long are they? The S for stitches and the R for rows. Is it a 4.5mm Brother machine?


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

They might be for a knit leader. Did you get one with the machine?


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Azzara said:


> What leads you to think the rulers are for a Singer? How long are they? The S for stitches and the R for rows. Is it a 4.5mm Brother machine?


yes it is a 4.5 machine, The rulers are 9 inches long. Perhaps not so much a singer machine as one which uses a knit radar instead of a knit leader. I know they don't belong to a knit leader as I have 2 of them.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

The green gauge ruler is very handy do a normal tension swatch 60 st wide, 60 rows long mark 21st each side and several rows before and after 60 rows. Lay green ruler S side up between marked st and will tell you how many sts in 10cm/4 in. Similarly with the R side on the 60 rows. Gives you a quick hint as to whether your yarn is giving similar tension to pattern


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

The green rulers you have match the green stitch/row gauge ruler on my singer 322 and the white ones might be the same as the ones on the knit radar for my machine.

I also have a Singer 888, 329 and an older 313 and all came with the green gauge ruler.

My LK 150 (Singer) came with a yellow one.

If not for a Singer then another generic branded machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that others have answered you question correctly.....
The green rulers (blue for bulky/chunky and another colour for mid gauge machines) were sold separately. They tell you how many stitches/rows you need for a 4" square.

The white rulers are for a Knitmaster/Singer Radar and I should imagine that they are quite sort after. Check past sales on Ebay and you will probably find them there and get an idea as to how much they are worth.

They are no good to anyone that doesn't have the Radar system.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

For use with Singer/Studio/Silver-Reed knitting machines.
Coloured one for measuring swatch gauge.
White for use with Knit Radar,

Often were forgotten to be included when an older machine has been sold. The instructions for use is in the machines manual.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I use the green (standard) blue (bulky) and yellow (mid-gauge) rulers all the time for knitting with my brother machines. If I do not want to use a knit leader, then after I make the tension swatch I measure the swatch - S for stitches and R for rows. Then divide each of your 2 numbers you recorded by 4. This number gives you your stitches per inch and your rows per inch.
Then decide how many inches wide you want to make each piece of your garment and take that times the number you came up with. Example: say you got 7 stitches per inch from your ruler measurement  and you want a back piece that is 20 inches wide  you take 20 X 7 = 140  so you cast on 140 needles for that piece. Say you got 10 rows per inch and you want that garment piece to be 30 inches long. You take 10 X 30 and you knit 300 rows to get the piece as long as you need. I find them to be very useful tools no matter what brand of machine. http://store.dknits.com/pd-gauge-ruler.cfm You can order them here.  Ann


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

The green ruler tells you the number of sts and rows in a 10cm square and has nothing to with the knit leader. I have never ever needed one but some people do use them. Without seeing the white stitch scales we cannot comment on which machine they are for. I don't see why singer stitch scales are with a brother knitleader unless they are compatible.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> I use the green (standard) blue (bulky) and yellow (mid-gauge) rulers all the time for knitting with my brother machines. If I do not want to use a knit leader, then after I make the tension swatch I measure the swatch - S for stitches and R for rows. Then divide each of your 2 numbers you recorded by 4. This number gives you your stitches per inch and your rows per inch.
> Then decide how many inches wide you want to make each piece of your garment and take that times the number you came up with. Example: say you got 7 stitches per inch from your ruler measurement  and you want a back piece that is 20 inches wide  you take 20 X 7 = 140  so you cast on 140 needles for that piece. Say you got 10 rows per inch and you want that garment piece to be 30 inches long. You take 10 X 30 and you knit 300 rows to get the piece as long as you need. I find them to be very useful tools no matter what brand of machine. http://store.dknits.com/pd-gauge-ruler.cfm You can order them here.  Ann


Thanku so much for this Ann - I do make swatches and I do measure but your explanation will be printed and put next to my machine. Wonderful how when someone else explains it, then it makes more sense. Thank you so much!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The green ruler is to measure a swatch over 40 stitches and 60 rows. for a 20cm (4inch) square It's invaluable


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a Silver Reed machine and the rulers you describe sound exactly like the ones that were included.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> I use the green (standard) blue (bulky) and yellow (mid-gauge) rulers all the time for knitting with my brother machines. If I do not want to use a knit leader, then after I make the tension swatch I measure the swatch - S for stitches and R for rows. Then divide each of your 2 numbers you recorded by 4. This number gives you your stitches per inch and your rows per inch.
> Then decide how many inches wide you want to make each piece of your garment and take that times the number you came up with. Example: say you got 7 stitches per inch from your ruler measurement  and you want a back piece that is 20 inches wide  you take 20 X 7 = 140  so you cast on 140 needles for that piece. Say you got 10 rows per inch and you want that garment piece to be 30 inches long. You take 10 X 30 and you knit 300 rows to get the piece as long as you need. I find them to be very useful tools no matter what brand of machine. http://store.dknits.com/pd-gauge-ruler.cfm You can order them here.  Ann


Ann you need to do a demo on YouTube-what a great explanation!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I was recently given a set of these rulers.
They are very helpful for all kinds of gauge swatches.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, they are Singer rulers, but are useful for any knitting machine gauge swatch, as long as you do the swatch the right size.. Too many people don't do a big enough swatch to get a proper reading.

The white ones are to go with a knit radar


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Singer 360 and could use a set of these rulers sooooo if you are inclined to sell them, please PM me!!!  Little by little I'm gathering the accessories that were missing when I purchased my machine a few months ago.


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

redgem said:


> Hi have just been exploring among my machine knitting accessories and found with a colour changer (Brother) a set of stitch guage rulers which I believe are for a singer, There is a green ruler with S on one side and R on the other and 6 white rulers numbered from 11 thru to 16. My question is are these any use to me as I only have brother machines, and if not I am confused as to why they would have been in with a colour changer for a brother. Also what would they be worth to sell.


Another MKer showed me a way to use the green ruler on a Brother machine to cast off (bind off). It's especially useful if you're already knitting at a high tension and can't increase it for a loose latch-tool cast/bind off. Knit the last row by hand, with the green ruler lying on the carriage between the needle butts and the back of the machine, moving the needles back to the ruler as you knit them. That way you get a row of loose, but consistent stitches. You can then use the latch tool or a crochet hook to cast off the stitches one by one without having to transfer them across other needles.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

You can use any ruler on any machine. The problem may be having a big enough swatch to get a true measurement.

Blue ruler (bulky)measures 30 rows, 20 stitches
Yellow ruler (mid-gauge) measures 40 rows, 30 stitches
Green ruler (standard) measures 60 rows, 40 stitches

I also have a white KnitKing ruler that measures 40 stitches or rows and 60 stitches or rows, and the reverse side measures inches or centimeters. (Thinking about trying to reproduce it)

You can use a green ruler with any machine as long as the marked area of your swatch is 60 rows X 40 stitches.

If you make a swatch measurement area of 100 st X 100 rows, you can measure it with a regular ruler and calculate the gauge. 
Example: If your 100 stitches measures 8 inches (100/8)=12.5 stitches per inch.
and your 100 rows measures 10 inches (100/10)=10 rows per inch.

The larger swatch will give you a more accurate measure, so you don't really need a blue, yellow or green ruler.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Someone or the prior user may have used them with the knitleader. There is a way to use 1/2 scale with a full scale knitleader. This technique was used most often by a lady by the name of Mary Louise Norman, also known as Auntie Lulu. She published several books using half scale on the knitleader.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, there are tricks of the trade that make use of the rulers.

I didn't know that Mary Louise Norman taught them. I learned elsewhere.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Macon said:


> Yes, there are tricks of the trade that make use of the rulers.
> 
> I didn't know that Mary Louise Norman taught them. I learned elsewhere.


I learned from her and her books. I used to attend seminars where demonstrated. At Knit King long before it closed and at other seminars. Since I have the Knit Radar, I don't have to use it on my Knitleader. I also have DAK and use the interactive function, but when I can't get what I want from it, I revert to Radar or Knitleader. To me Radar is just smaller knitleader. Both are same, one just uses smaller drawings. Setups are same.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

Could I use my hand knitting metal square gadget which tells the size of the needle, and the cut out area for the stitch and row. I may be wrong, but isn't it also for four inches?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You could use it for charting, but I wouldn't use it for the knitleader or the knit radar.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I have Brother and Studio machines, and I use the rulers for both. Always on a swatch to determine the gauge. At the risk of repeating what has already been stated, here are sites with info on the rulers.

http://store.dknits.com/pd-gauge-ruler.cfm

http://www.clearwaterknits.com/knitcontour/gauge.html

http://www.cardiknits.com/freebies_swatch.html


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sue, for telling me these are no good for my Bond machine. I'll keep on swatching and be glad that that works.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you Sue, for telling me these are no good for my Bond machine. I'll keep on swatching and be glad that that works.


You could use the kr10 or kr11 with your bond. It does not have to be connected to your row counter to work. They were made to work with hand or machine knitting. I have a kr10 that I use have used with all my machines without the row counter attached.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I use the KR7, I add a spacer so that the row counter trips the Knit Radar/Contour tripper.
I used it on all Brands of knitting machines.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I learn SO MUCH here.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you Sue, for telling me these are no good for my Bond machine. I'll keep on swatching and be glad that that works.


I think you misread what I had put, maybe because of the way I worded it. I should have said it clearer.....that the white rulers are no good to anyone who doesn't have a knit radar.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you again. I am so eager to learn that I jump ahead.


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> Thanku so much for this Ann - I do make swatches and I do measure but your explanation will be printed and put next to my machine. Wonderful how when someone else explains it, then it makes more sense. Thank you so much!


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi. Bravo. Very well explained. For a Dummy like me, it was perfect. Thanks for sharing and caring. xxx

quote=GrammaAnn]I use the green (standard) blue (bulky) and yellow (mid-gauge) rulers all the time for knitting with my brother machines. If I do not want to use a knit leader, then after I make the tension swatch I measure the swatch - S for stitches and R for rows. Then divide each of your 2 numbers you recorded by 4. This number gives you your stitches per inch and your rows per inch.
Then decide how many inches wide you want to make each piece of your garment and take that times the number you came up with. Example: say you got 7 stitches per inch from your ruler measurement  and you want a back piece that is 20 inches wide  you take 20 X 7 = 140  so you cast on 140 needles for that piece. Say you got 10 rows per inch and you want that garment piece to be 30 inches long. You take 10 X 30 and you knit 300 rows to get the piece as long as you need. I find them to be very useful tools no matter what brand of machine. http://store.dknits.com/pd-gauge-ruler.cfm You can order them here.  Ann[/quote]


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this gauge better than just measuring 4 inches with any old ruler and dividing by 4 to get the stitches or rows per inch?


----------



## blinky (Nov 8, 2014)

Ohlalala, I almost invested in these rulers. As the postage to France was $28.00 I refrained myself. Finally I stick to our old method with a humble metal ruler and which is precise. Thanks Carolyn for sharing and caring.



carolyn tolo said:


> Is this gauge better than just measuring 4 inches with any old ruler and dividing by 4 to get the stitches or rows per inch?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> Is this gauge better than just measuring 4 inches with any old ruler and dividing by 4 to get the stitches or rows per inch?


Nope, just easier.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Auntiesue said:


> I have a Singer 360 and could use a set of these rulers sooooo if you are inclined to sell them, please PM me!!!  Little by little I'm gathering the accessories that were missing when I purchased my machine a few months ago.


And now for the Knit Radar rulers! I love gadgets.

I have gotten all the rulers that I have (don't know whether I am missing any?) scanned into PDF files that will print out correctly at 100% and uploaded them to the www.machineknittingetc.com site.

The KR11 set is available now at
http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed-kr11-stitch-scales.html

and the KR7 set will be posted shortly.

The KR11 set will print out fine on letter-size paper, but the KR7 set needs legal-size 8 1/2 X 14 inches.

Hope these will be useful.

[Duplicate of my post under "Knit Radar patterns" thread]


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how much the Knit Radar stitch guides ( green and white) sell for at this time?


----------



## akgr (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello  
Do you know if I can buy a "Nicely knit lines: Professional pattern drafting for machine knitters" by Mary Louise Norman in a PDF or e-book format anywhere online?

Thank you!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

akgr said:


> Hello
> Do you know if I can buy a "Nicely knit lines: Professional pattern drafting for machine knitters" by Mary Louise Norman in a PDF or e-book format anywhere online?
> Thank you!


I don't know if any of her books were put in PDF format. They are no longer in print. Depending on where you live, I do have extra copies. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

akgr said:


> Hello
> Do you know if I can buy a "Nicely knit lines: Professional pattern drafting for machine knitters" by Mary Louise Norman in a PDF or e-book format anywhere online?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi akgr,
You can buy Mary Louise Norman publications from Country Knitting of Maine. 
http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/MaryLouiseNorman.html

There is also a dvd to go on with it.


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi there,
the white rulers are half scale rulers and come with knit radar 6 for the singer/studio knitmaster machines. I've seen them on EBay for like $25, the machine not included. 

regards,
tyara


----------

